# E-Z pro mortise and Tenon jig



## Flatty (Sep 21, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with the E-Z pro mortise and tenon jig? I am looking at buying one and don't want to waist my money if it is a piece of junk, it looks like it is reliable.

Flatty


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

*Yep I Got One*

I purchased one 2 weeks ago. Out of the box it is by far not a piece of Chinese junk. Mostly all metal. Have only played with it a little but with a little time to get the fine tuning down it should be everything it is bragged up to be. Will be about a week before I actually get serious with it. If no one else posts by then, I will let you know the outcome.:beta1:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been kinda looking for reviews on this also. None at Amazon yet but Rockler did have one here:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30836
Sounded like a pretty objective review.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

*Don't Waste your Time*

I finally got around to using this product. After many test pieces of 3/4" Birch plywood edge banded with 3/4 inch Red Oak I find that this tool is by far very inaccurate. The grooves to center the piece horizontally are not precise enough without shimming the piece to cut on center. The router adjustment slot movable templates are way off. You have to adjust the right and left at different markings to center the cut. All being said, it is not worth all the time it takes to get it adjusted correctly.


----------

